# Logiciel Gratuit Pour Redimensionner Des Photos Via Mac OS 9..?



## Sudiste06 (26 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Voilà n'étant pas chez moi sur mon nouveau Mac, j'utilise le "vieux" iMac DV 400 mauve (avec Internet Explorer 5.1 bah oui je sais..) d'un pote et j'aurais besoin de trouver un Logiciel gratos utilisable sur ce Mac pour simplement redimensionner des jpg, ou si quelqu'un possède adobe photodeluxe (visiblement seul adobe utilisable sur ce mac.. (?)) peut-il me l'envoyer par mail, par avance MERCI pour votre Aide..  

S06


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2007)

si le DV 400 a acc&#232;s au web illimit&#233; , passer par des retailleurs en ligne 
il y en a plusieurs dont des tr&#232;s bien

on en parle r&#233;gulierement ( surtout sections Appli et photos)

Ca t'&#233;vite de courir &#224; la p&#234;che de logiciels



On d&#233;m&#233;nage vers "Classic Mac" !


----------



## Sudiste06 (26 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> si le DV 400 a accès au web illimité , passer par des retailleurs en ligne
> il y en a plusieurs dont des très bien
> 
> on en parle régulierement ( surtout sections Appli et photos)
> ...


 

Ok vu, mais t'en as pas un de suite qui te parle pour Mac OS 9 et Int Expl 5.1..?? :rateau:  Merci..

S06


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà n'étant pas chez moi sur mon nouveau Mac, j'utilise le "vieux" iMac DV 400 mauve (avec Internet Explorer 5.1 bah oui je sais..) d'un pote et j'aurais besoin de trouver un Logiciel gratos utilisable sur ce Mac pour simplement redimensionner des jpg, ou si quelqu'un possède adobe photodeluxe (visiblement seul adobe utilisable sur ce mac.. (?)) peut-il me l'envoyer par mail, par avance MERCI pour votre Aide..
> 
> S06


 
Quand on cherche un logiciel, il faut toujours penser a consulter versiontracker...


----------



## Sudiste06 (29 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quand on cherche un logiciel, il faut toujours penser a consulter versiontracker...


 

SUPER MERCI..!!   

S06


----------

